# Carmelo & Christina?



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/news/columnists/8498077.htm?1c



> *The Timberwolves were notified singer Christine Aguilera, whose boyfriend is Carmelo Anthony of the Denver Nuggets, *supermodel Tyra Banks and actor Josh Hartnett would be at Target Center on Wednesday for the Wolves-Nuggets game, but none were seen.


Does anyone know if this is true? I wouldn't be surprised. She has said before that she prefers black guys, and somehow Carmelo seems like the type who would hook up with Christina Aguilera.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it matter? Although I heard the same rumor.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think my man Melo would get caught up in that mess, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tap it, Melo! Tap it!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

good for CARMELO. yes tap it... :laugh:


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

hit it like a home run in the 9th inning.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope Melo has her tested first.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, he better be careful or he will be the next Magic Johnson, and not in a good way.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It looks like a rumor!

I watch MTV daily and heard nothing about between Melo and Christina.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I read a few months ago Christina was dating someone from her music producers' office.

-Petey


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

they had a thing about this on pti today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Yeah, he better be careful or he will be the next Magic Johnson, and not in a good way.


lol



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I read a few months ago Christina was dating someone from her music producers' office.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, I heard that too. I think there were rumors that they were going to get married.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Yeah, I heard that too. I think there were rumors that they were going to get married.


Yeah, well that's cause we read the same free magazines Peja Vu... LOL.

-Petey


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHEN IS LAST TIME PTI KNOW WHAT THEY R TALKING ABOUT


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

If it's true it's all good, won't last long and at least he won't wind up in Kobe's situation


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Melo said he hasnt even met her and that its a rumor.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Melo said he hasnt even met her and that its a rumor.


That is a lie within itself, they have been at several events together, just attempt to type both their names in google, and several events pop up.

-Petey


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Carmelo, tell her to go back to her earlier days!!!! Make her hot again!! I have faith in you young prodigy. 



And yes, tap that piece.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anthony denies Aguilera rumors  



> The St. Paul (Minn.) Pioneer Press mistakenly reported a note that Denver Nuggets rookie Carmelo Anthony was dating pop singer Christina Aguilera. Anthony said the rumor was untrue and said he has never met Aguilera.
> 
> Anthony said if he could make up a rumor about being romantically linked to a celebrity, it would be with actress Jessica Alba. When asked why Alba, Anthony said, "Why not?"


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> It looks like a rumor!
> 
> I watch MTV daily and heard nothing about between Melo and Christina.


And we all know MTV is the best sourse for Teeniebopper gossip. :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Anthony denies Aguilera rumors
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, his response is great.

-Petey


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

i heard lebron and aguilera were together from ESPN


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dubc15</b>!
> i heard lebron and aguilera were together from ESPN


I hope not.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> If it's true it's all good, won't last long and at least he won't wind up in Kobe's situation


What does this mean?


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Christina is pretty fine. If I was Carmelo I would date her.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

> She has said before that she prefers black guys


im almost 100% sure she prefers hispanic guys. she dated several before and she has a song saying how much she likes hispanic guys.

i hope she isnt dateing him...:heart:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Carmelo, tell her to go back to her earlier days!!!! Make her hot again!! I have faith in you young prodigy.


:yes:

She looked sooo much hotter back then.


----------

